# Another Prototype



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I made this today. It would have been nice to produce this watch but I do not feel that I can at the moment. It will cost too much and I have many others in the pipeline. Maybe in the future.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice - be still my beating


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Roy but a very satturated sector of the market ?

Bearing in mind how popular Seiko vintage chrono's are, how about a monster bullhead as a sort of homage.

Or maybe that's a crap idea


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Roy








just been thinking havent seen a new watch from you this week


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice, but I'd prefer the dial numeral font to match the bezel font. Also, not convinced about the hi-tech carbon fibre with cathedral hands.

Can we see the 'pipeline' designs, please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's not going to be made anyway. It was just an idea.

There are two new divers watches to be ready next week. One is a limited edition of only 18 pieces. No details will be released until they are ready. Sorry.

Due to the small numbers available I will have to work out how to make it so that every one gets a fair chance of getting one.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Initial responses.

Those hands look a mess Roy







.

No cohesiveness in the design - looks like a watch trying to please too many people







.

Not for me. Sorry







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Initial responses.
> 
> Those hands look a mess Roy
> 
> ...


I knew you'd like it Ian.









It's not for sale and won't be made anyway so no more offers please from anyone wanting to buy this one.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Initial responses.
> ...


You can rely on me to be honest Roy







.

It is a curse I bear







.

Now be off with you and produce something I'll like















 .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> It not for sale and won't be made anyway so no more offers please from anyone wanting to buy this one.


What if somebody offered a large sum of money Roy would you sell it then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It not for sale and won't be made anyway so no more offers please from anyone wanting to buy this one.
> ...


Nope sorry, I cannot be bought...........................................................................

...................... How much Phil ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> It's not for sale and won't be made anyway so no more offers please from anyone wanting to buy this one.


WatchBay


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not for sale and won't be made anyway so no more offers please from anyone wanting to buy this one.
> ...


Watchbay's dead due to Ebay not wanting to purchase it from me.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Roy but I'm skint







but you could list it on ebay as rare only 1 made and see how much it goes for.

I will split the cost with you if we go 50\50


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry the watch has been sold.







I know but my kids need to eat.









The purchaser has asked me to remove the picture, don't ask me why , maybe he will explain.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh well gone in 60 seconds


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Watch gone, picture gone also







Can't even see what it was. Hopefully the purchaser will take a few pics of whatever it was when it arrives with him/her...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

What a strange thread, a not for sale watch sold and then the buyer stops everyone else from seeing what it even looked like........or have I missed something?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No watch, no photo, rats!!!!!







:taz:









Mind you probably just as well, it would only have upset me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> What a strange thread, a not for sale watch sold and then the buyer stops everyone else from seeing what it even looked like........or have I missed something?


Welcome to the RLT experience.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Well I saw it - & naturally assumed that Mac bought it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > What a strange thread, a not for sale watch sold and then the buyer stops everyone else from seeing what it even looked like........or have I missed something?
> ...


The Twilight Zone


















dapper said:


> Well I saw it - & naturally assumed that Mac bought it


I might not have liked it









No really it does happen......

sometimes


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No watch, no photo, rats!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wont say it Mach but you were just to slow







even with you name of Mach...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No watch, no photo, rats!!!!!
> ...


I was out shopping









Anyway I`m not well, I got caught off guard in a storeroom at work yesterday by a `client` who I didn`t realise had followed me, he then proceeded to use me as a punch bag and as I wasn`t able to turn round I got hit repeatedly on the back of my head, neck and shoulder before help arrived so I`m not at my best









Mind you there are those that think my best ain`t up to much normally


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont suppose your allowed to fight back are you









Sorry to hear that Mac...,


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Can't somebody produce a photofit or a charcoal rendering like they do in court







?

I would, but I've had my crayons confiscated














.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway I`m not well, I got caught off guard in a storeroom at work yesterday by a `client` who I didn`t realise had followed me, he then proceeded to use me as a punch bag and as I wasn`t able to turn round I got hit repeatedly on the back of my head, neck and shoulder before help arrived so I`m not at my best


Sorry to hear that Mac







. I had "the old lady going for the eyes" treatment this weekend. They're such old dears aren't they







?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

bah i never even saw it, someone go thro there internet files and find the pic

control panel>internet options>settings>view files

it'll be in there probably as a jpg


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> There are two new divers watches to be ready next week. One is a limited edition of only 18 pieces. No details will be released until they are ready. Sorry.
> 
> Due to the small numbers available I will have to work out how to make it so that every one gets a fair chance of getting one.


Just read this bit again, Any ideas how this will be done so we all get a fair chance?

Maybe set a time and date when you will be posting?

Or perhaps put them onto the website with a update email to everyone? ( Although it would be nice if the Forum folk get first dibs  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I dont suppose your allowed to fight back are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jase









Supposidly I`m allowed to use reasonable force, but what `they` would consider reasonable most likely wouldn`t agree with what ever I did









All this started over a matter of two packets of fag papers on saturday which I thought I resolved but the individual it seems was waiting for me to come in to work and when he first spoke to me gave no indication that anything was wrong.

Mind you the Police have been informed and I will be pressing charges, it`s the second time he`s done it to me (the last was over a year ago) and the lads were called in then, this guy does know what he`s doing so we`ll see what happens.

BTW when my Team Leader told the On Call Manager that he`d called the Police he was told off, F**k `em I know the Unit`s Modern Matron will back me she did last time









Oh and just to complete the day when I went shopping today the cash machine only gave me Â£20 when I`d typed in Â£30 and the receipt said Â£30









Then I was so absent minded I left the card inthe wall when I dashed home to contct Nationwide to complain










Not my week


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > There are two new divers watches to be ready next week. One is a limited edition of only 18 pieces. No details will be released until they are ready. Sorry.
> >
> > Due to the small numbers available I will have to work out how to make it so that every one gets a fair chance of getting one.
> 
> ...


I will be away next week and no access to the internet


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know what to do for the best Jase.

Maybe no one will like it, problem solved.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

put all names inna hat and pick one out, seems fair enough


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of what happend Mac









As for Roy I rekon he's got a bunch of workers chained up somewhere in Bridlington knocking these watches out faster than he can take pictures of them


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> It's not going to be made anyway. It was just an idea.
> 
> There are two new divers watches to be ready next week. One is a limited edition of only 18 pieces. No details will be released until they are ready. Sorry.
> 
> Due to the small numbers available I will have to work out how to make it so that every one gets a fair chance of getting one.


Car tax due, kittens to be chipped, need new glasses, oh well I`d probably have hated them anyway






























I wonder if I could send some flu bugs in the post to Bridlington, it might delay the completion date


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

it cant cost much to chip the kittens, The council has one of those machines doing the overgrown verge near me,









Sorry Mac.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Can't somebody produce a photofit or a charcoal rendering like they do in court
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve had `old lady with hard shoes and a well aimed kick`


















jasonm said:


> it cant cost much to chip the kittens, The council has one of those machines doing the overgrown verge near me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JASON!!!*


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mac,

Sorry to hear it. It's tough having a job where you fear for your safety, yet are subject to criticism for using force in defense.

I've got a funny story about an escape attempt from a locked Med-Psych ward when you're up to it.

Roy,

You'll be the death of me, man. I just bought a sister case to the one I showed previously and it's got three empty RLT slots, four if I take the Smiths W10 out. At least let us know the day so I can call in sick


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> All this started over a matter of two packets of fag papers on saturday










Wow, can that guy hold a grudge. Sounds like a proper nutcase to me.









BTW When I visit my dad's home an old dear keeps following me around asking for work and trying to lick my head.







You have to laugh sometimes.









Pssst, anybody got a pic of the watch?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac,
> 
> Sorry to hear it. It's tough having a job where you fear for your safety, yet are subject to criticism for using force in defense.
> 
> I've got a funny story about an escape attempt from a locked Med-Psych ward when you're up to it.


Thanks Colin, I`ve had worse, the closest call I had was in the early `80`s when an ex-surgeon had a go at me with a bread knife









Luckily he was disarmed, but it was close









re the escape attempt love to hear it











Nalu said:


> Roy,
> 
> You'll be the death of me, man. I just bought a sister case to the one I showed previously and it's got three empty RLT slots, four if I take the Smiths W10 out. At least let us know the day so I can call in sick


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey I hit the hay and then this all happens... Roy offers a mystery prototype watch I cant see and it sells, Mac gets beaten up and loses money and Colin buys a new watchbox... blimey!

Not sure how youd work out a fair system Roy, theres always someone who loses out. I usually miss the updates these days cos of the time difference (Im usually still sleeping) so know how it feels - I used to sit refreshing the screen when I was in the UK and probably others missed out... cest la vie I guess!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Come on whoever bought the mystery watch.....at least let us have a look at it.....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Come on whoever bought the mystery watch.....at least let us have a look at it.....
> 
> 
> > i agree my earlier attempt to see a pic was ignored, tbh i dont see the point of the thread if we cant see the pic ?? , i hope i see the person wearing it on the street so i can say' thats a fake mate , it aint even on the site'


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

And I thought my browser had bust! Now I find out the piccy was removed....TEASE TEASE TEASE

Will we ever get to see this mystery watch?

Didn't wannit anyway


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Poor mac, as far as I could get from this thread has gotten beaten up for trying to buy a watch

that was a one off prototype, that never existed, that no one can see anymore, that wasn't for sale, that then got sold... ?

a bit ridiculous -

what functionality did this watch have? chrono? diver? makes the tea?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

... and how will it make it into the RLT watch archives...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It was no big deal , just a GMT divers watch.

Time to move on.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> It was no big deal , just a GMT divers watch.
> 
> Time to move on.


Which I didn't care for, so it's surely a belter







.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Roy Posted Today, 12:41 PM
> 
> It was no big deal , just a GMT divers watch.
> 
> Time to move on.


No big deal?









Roy do you know how many GMT diver fans reside here?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't tell me...............this is a bit like a UFO sighting, and some ding a ling called Mulder has bought it


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JonW said:


> ... and how will it make it into the RLT watch archives...


Hmmm, if someone who did see the picture has a look through their temporary internet files they may find they have a copy of the picture still cached on their computer which they can then send me and I could include in the "Concise Guide" 

Or Roy might be able to provide a copy of the picture, if he's willing for it to be included.

I guess it all depends on why the person wanted the picture removed


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll send you a pic Rich. 

The reason for the request to have the pic removed from here was that the new owner did not want the watch pulled to bits by everyone as he thought it was superb.

I assured him that you would not do this but for some reason he was unsure.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice one


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> it cant cost much to chip the kittens, The council has one of those machines doing the overgrown verge near me


Jase
















trouble is.....that would make even more mess than they do alive!!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Roy Posted Today, 02:46 PM
> 
> I'll send you a pic Rich.
> 
> ...


Since when was a watch pulled to bits on RLT?







We're a civilized bunch here!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hakim said:


> > Roy Posted Today, 02:46 PM
> >
> > I'll send you a pic Rich.
> >
> ...


Thats what I said.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'll send you a pic Rich.
> 
> The reason for the request to have the pic removed from here was that the new owner did not want the watch pulled to bits by everyone as he thought it was superb.
> 
> I assured him that you would not do this but for some reason he was unsure.


Ah yes but now? Just wait till we all see it
















Just teasing, if its a Diver style with GMT bezel I'll







it........just like my own RLT special









Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Poor mac, as far as I could get from this thread has gotten beaten up for trying to buy a watch
> 
> that was a one off prototype, that never existed, that no one can see anymore, that wasn't for sale, that then got sold... ?
> 
> ...


I think you`re on to something there Dave, the assault on me was obviously set up by the

unidentified buyer in a successful attempt to keep me out of the running for the mystery watch
















Careful guys, he could strike again, *none are safe!!*
















*Trust no one!!!*
































Roger said:


> > it cant cost much to chip the kittens, The council has one of those machines doing the overgrown verge near me
> 
> 
> Jase
> ...


Roger, you`re days are numbered


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger, you`re days are numbered


At my age (and a few other Forumers) we count the days....











> trouble is.....that would make even more mess than they do alive!!


we could always compost em







but that would deprive our local kebab shop


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Roger, you`re days are numbered
> 
> 
> At my age (and a few other Forumers) we count the days....
> ...


I`ll be on the phone to the Militant wing of the CPL









We could be talking minutes here Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> i agree my earlier attempt to see a pic was ignored,


Pugster, I spent ages looking in my temp files









But I lost heart after 10 mins and the tab had moved about 2 cm down the page....Sorry. Im sure it will get posted soon


----------

